# Agar to thicken



## iso (Jun 16, 2010)

Working on a new BBQ sauce with raspberries that I can't get to thicken. Simmer too long to reduce the liquid causes the sauce to burn and become foul. Not long enough and it is too thin. The sauce has to start out thin to cook in the spices and allow for a smooth puree.

Has anyone used agar as a sauce thickener? Does it alter the taste or salinity?

I had looked at xathan gum as well. Xanthan gum causes problems in people with various food allergies.

Pectin is another option but seems to alter the sweetness and acidty levels.

Ideally, I am looking for a thickener that thickens without affecting the taste, color, or texture (outside of gelling).


----------



## bbally (Jun 16, 2010)

I use agar agar all the time.  But mostly making cavier out of sauces.

You probably would be happy with Signature Secrets, or tapioca.


----------



## napalm (Jun 22, 2010)

I use Agar, but find it always adds a little sweetness to the recipe.

Is Cornflour out? diluted down with water just above freezing temp and stirred in very slowly, then left in the fridge packed in ice for an hour or two before using. Getting it ice cold at the point of adding, I've found, reduces any change in texture at all.

Alex


----------



## iso (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting. Definately don't need any sweetness added when working with fruits. I don't add any sugar hence the reason for not using pectin. Even the calcium water based pectin requires some amount of sugar.

I used some cornstarch as a thickener this weekend. Added it at the end of cooking after jarring up most of a batch. Haven't tested it yet.


----------

